# "Mobile Style" NOW has the "Thank" button



## milkshark (Feb 25, 2014)

I want to thank the admins for running a great forum that I love reading. I often use the mobile style theme on my iPhone to read threads. It's great, but it could be updated and be really nice to use. More than anything else it needs the "Mm, Yeah" or thank button added. I really like giving folks credit for good posts. User icons, and maybe a change of color for the mobile theme would be great too.

3/1/14 UPDATE: it works!! Click the "gear" button on the mobile site to thank posts! Thanks Null!


----------



## exball (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: "Mobile Style" needs the "Thank" button*

Yes, I thank a lot and post from mobile a lot.


----------



## José Mourinho (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: "Mobile Style" needs the "Thank" button*

This. I also browse the forums from my shitty iPhone.


----------



## Guardian G.I. (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: "Mobile Style" needs the "Thank" button*

As a person who like to pass the time at boring lectures at university by browsing the CWCki Forums on his phone, I support this suggestion.


----------



## Metal Sink (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: "Mobile Style" needs the "Thank" button*

Honestly, while I browse the forum a lot on mobile, I tend to use the desktop style more. I guess I've just gotten used to that, but anyway, yeah the thank button should definitely be added for the mobile style.


----------



## LM 697 (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: "Mobile Style" needs the "Thank" button*

Test. Please use your mobile devices to give this designated post one (1) like.


----------



## Pikonic (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: "Mobile Style" needs the "Thank" button*



			
				CompyRex said:
			
		

> Test. Please use your mobile devices to give this designated post one (1) like.


   I'm so gullible. Let me switch back to full version.


----------



## milkshark (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: "Mobile Style" needs the "Thank" button*



			
				CompyRex said:
			
		

> Test. Please use your mobile devices to give this designated post one (1) like.



I don't see anything different, still gotta go to full style to like posts. Is it really difficult to add "like post" to that pull-down menu with the picture of a gear on it?


----------



## LM 697 (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: "Mobile Style" needs the "Thank" button*



			
				milkshark said:
			
		

> CompyRex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was joking so that I'd get free likes, lol. Only Null can add or fix technical stuff like that.


----------



## brooklynbailiff (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: "Mobile Style" needs the "Thank" button*



			
				CompyRex said:
			
		

> I was joking so that I'd get free likes, lol. Only Null can add or fix technical stuff like that.


----------



## Holdek (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: "Mobile Style" needs the "Thank" button*



			
				CompyRex said:
			
		

> milkshark said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Compy knows even less than Null about how to make https


----------



## CatParty (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: "Mobile Style" needs the "Thank" button*

There's a mobile site?


----------



## Holdek (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: "Mobile Style" needs the "Thank" button*



			
				CatParty said:
			
		

> There's a mobile site?



Yeah u can comment on here with ur iphone while sipping a craft brew at the bar


----------



## milkshark (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: "Mobile Style" needs the "Thank" button*



			
				Holdek said:
			
		

> CatParty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm, yeah. I read the CWCki forums at the local bar while I drink a bawdle of Bud and wait for my sweetheart-to-be to notice me and "pick me up."


----------



## CatParty (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: "Mobile Style" needs the "Thank" button*



			
				milkshark said:
			
		

> Holdek said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




if you read them out loud, you become a total pussy magnet. especially the "what if" forums...


----------



## Pikonic (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: "Mobile Style" needs the "Thank" button*

Naw CatParty, Spergatory is the way to go.


----------



## CatParty (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: "Mobile Style" needs the "Thank" button*



			
				Pikonic said:
			
		

> Naw CatParty, Spergatory is the way to go.




what's the difference?


----------



## Null (Mar 1, 2014)

*Re: "Mobile Style" needs the "Thank" button*

Should work now.


----------



## Pikonic (Mar 1, 2014)

*Re: "Mobile Style" needs the "Thank" button*



			
				Null said:
			
		

> Should work now.


I just thanked you from a fancy telephone! Gee wilikers what a time we live in!


----------



## milkshark (Mar 2, 2014)

*Re: "Mobile Style" needs the "Thank" button*

Thanks Null! This is fucking awesome! My life is one of simple pleasures.


----------



## José Mourinho (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks Null.


----------

